

Ask HN: What is the best SCM software for a small team? - mpg33

Just 2 developers...is something like git always better or if there are only 2 people working on something is a central repository OK?
======
stephenr
Regardless of team size, the best tool is the one your team members are
productive with.

If you believe the HN hype the whole world runs on rails apps developed on
GitHub. Reality is a little different

------
ericcoleman
Use git and a free bitbucket.org account (free private repositories for unto 5
users...)

------
sengopal
Gtihub would be your best bet. code.google.com also support git projects.

------
zalew
git, but if you come from svn and have no clue about git, run mercurial as it
has a similar ui.

------
devb0x
Try mercurial

------
budaknakal
__

